# rainbow bridge memorial bands



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hi just seen these RAINBOW BRIDGE WRISTBAND PET LOSS MEMORIAM/DOG/CAT/RAT | eBay UK on ebay and thought they would be a nice memorial to lost pets )


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting that, I am going to order one in memory of my beloved Lucy. So nice to know that the money is also going to such a worthwhile cause.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww thanks, this is a fairly local charity to me so I may purchase one.... my mum would probably like one too.

Thanks


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think i going to get one too ,thankyou for posting this


----------

